# What is curing?



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm having a lot of difficulty with the print lifting & bubbling after a few washes with these plastisol transfers. I'm using both Polyester shirts & 100% cotton shirts. I've even tried 2 different presses. I'm seeing chatter on here about "curing" but not exactly sure what that means. Sorry I'm a total newbie! I've been pressing for 12 sec at 375. Any advice please??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Curing means drying and setting. With transfers your heat press does the curing.

Can you post pictures? Which company did you get your transfers from? What pressure on your heat press are you using?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

I think you are not pressing them correctly that's why you are facing this problem


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I feel for you, I recall my first job and issue's with transfer supplier, press supplier, plastisole supplier to the mfg, all said it was something I was doing wrong. Well do like I did, find two folks who are in the business, send them a transfer to press & test for you, wish I'd of done that a lot sooner when I had an issue. At least this should tell you if it's something your end or if it's a transfer issue!


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

transfers have to make a mechanical bond to the fabric in addition to reaching the right temp.

If they are coming off after just a couple washes increase your pressure. Your temp and time are in the right ballpark. Are these cold peel transfers or hot peel? 

Edit: When you say polyester shirts, you are talking a cotton/poly blend right?


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi,
Curing means drying and setting.these two things are very important in printing process.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

^^^ that answer is perfect now no need to define


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I increased my pressure and still the same issue. 
I purchased the transfers from Semo. 
Cotton/Poly blend shirts from Gildan. 
I've done every test that I saw mentioned- prepress, increase heat, decrease heat, increase time, decrease time, adjust the pressure and these are still peeling off after a wash/dry and/or bubbling. 
I have been pressing the logo for 15 sec at 375d, prepressing the garment for 5 sec. They look great & then I wash them


----------

